# Printable spot for group tuning



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Here's the birdie...

http://www.turpincustomgamecalls.com/jay/birdie.doc


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

You guys printing your own targets must know of a source of inkjet ink that doesn't cost as much as it does around here. :wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

The 35cm...

http://www.turpincustomgamecalls.com/jay/35cm_5_ring.doc


The 65cm...

http://www.turpincustomgamecalls.com/jay/65cm_5_ring.doc


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You guys printing your own targets must know of a source of inkjet ink that doesn't cost as much as it does around here. :wink:


I've got good eyes 

Seriously, I cut the quality way back and print more or less in gray draft quality. A lot cheaper than ordering from LAS, paying shipping, etc. I'm an accountant


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Paper and ink...not just ink :wink: 

A field face glued to cardboard will last a VERY good amount of time when there is only one or two people shooting them...targets are pretty darn cheap really. 

I just use the 60 yd field face for my group tuning :wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Paper is less than .02 per sheet. A 50cm face is .60 from LAS. Printing costs are less than .58 per sheet 

It's easy for me to print out a dozen 50cm 5 rings and go shoot groups. Leaves me room to scratch notes on the page as I'm making changes too 

If you don't like them don't use them. They come in handy in a pinch though


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That aint what I'm sayin' :doh:

Of course it is cheaper to print your own....but MOST people are gonna eat up there ink. Paper is cheap....but you also go through a TON of faces in comparison to a regular face....

A glued reg face will probably last as long as a half a ream of paper....obviousky I am exagerating a little. But I know the targets I print myself are shot up VERY quickly. The Vegas targets I print need to be changed every 4 ends or so


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I gotcha F14 tomcat 

Signed,

Maverick


I usually shoot one group per sheet then pull it down. Then I'll make a bow change and shoot a fresh sheet. That's why I staple them instead of glue them. They aren't for heavy duty use; just quick in a pinch.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep that sounds about right.....the only reason mine hold up as long as they do is because I glue them


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I glue up mine off the printer as well. They last about as long as an unglued Maple Leaf target, maybe just a little longer.


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

*Face and Walk Back Tuning Target*

Guys,
If you visit my web site www.wallacebrookarchery.com you can purchase Spot targets for $3.95 for 25 or $9.95 for 100 that are offset printed on coated paper. I also sell *Walk Back tuning targets* that have a built in grid with a spot target at the top 6 for $5.49. If you are interested in larger quantities I do flat rate shipping. Please feel free to contact me with any questions.

Thanks,

Luther


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Wallace - is your spot the same as a single spot from the NFAA 5 spot face? We're talking more about field targets and their measurements.


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello Jaymc,
The first center black circle is 4.1275cm, second black 7.9375cm, third white 12.069cm, outer black rule is 15.875cm. Hope this info is helpfull. I have the ability to produce other targets of interest.
Thanks,
Luther


----------

